

Ask HN: meeting in London with tymr? - franciscocosta

I'm the founder of tymr and I will be in London on the 20th September. Would love to meet with some startups and investors. Who's available?
======
Peroni
Sure. Give me a shout and I'll buy you coffee.

I am one of the co-founders of <http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk> and I am also one
of the co-organisers of HN London. My email is in my profile.

------
franciscocosta
lazy link -> <http://tymr.com>

